# ica, el último



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Y ya para terminar les presento Pte Blanco, la cual realmente yo subestimaba en cuanto tamaño, pero si que crece, aunque no verticalmente.









































Ahora mi cole, en mi opinión , el mejor del Perú, jaja









Bueno acá les presento un plano que ya se ha visto en un thread, es la zona de la Angostura, aca esta el Hotel Las Dunas que menciono Jeremias, y presenta casas ya mucho mas grandes, aunque hay de todo, lo especial de esta zona es que las casa estan sobre la arena y las rodean dunas enormes, por lo que no es muy barato construir por ahi.








Vean la cantidad de casas con piscinas.








Disculpen por las fotos, pero la noche ya caía.









































































































y después de tremenda travesía, la entrada a Ica, por la avenida principal, que ya no tengo fotos. Hasta la próxima.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bien linda esa zona del resort Las Dunas. Excelente aporte!


----------



## uranio (Dec 30, 2005)

Buenas fotos, se ven bien esas zonas residenciales


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Gracias por mostrarnos tu ciudad, se ve bien en las fotos y bueno, finalmente un forista iqueño lo logro !!! cierto imanol???


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

hay zonas cheveres en Ica ^__^


----------



## JaVPrO (May 8, 2006)

En ICA se vive bien, no hay que dudar eso, por lo menos en esas zonas que han mostrado.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Ica me sorprendio...que buenas zonas y que comercio.....subestimaba mucho a esta ciudad....excelente aporte el foro lo necesitaba.


----------



## Valmont (Oct 21, 2006)

FELICIDADES me gusto mucho. :cheers:


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Urgente se necesita autopista a Ica...!!!! eso le dara un gran impulso a la ciudad y asi como a Chincha y Pisco.


----------



## Jose Antonio (Apr 16, 2006)

tenia otro recuierdo de Ica ya que hace años que no voy por alla, pero se ve muy buen, se nota que esta avanzando


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Yo me hospedé hace algunos años en ese hotel Austria, habia buscado en las Dunas pero estaba full, pero si es bonito y queda en esa zona muy tranquila de la ciudad.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

EFRACO said:


> Urgente se necesita autopista a Ica...!!!! eso le dara un gran impulso a la ciudad y asi como a Chincha y Pisco.


Bueno acerca de la autopista hacia Ica, esta ya esta concesionada, alcances se los doy en este artículo:

CONCESIÓN DE LOS TRAMOS PUENTE PUCUSANA – CERRO AZUL – ICA DE LA RED VIAL 6
COVIPERÚ S.A., como Concesionaria de la Red Vial Nº 6, tiene el compromiso de ejecutar el Proyecto de la Nueva Carretera Panamericana Sur Tramo: Puente Pucusana – Cerro Azul durante el plazo de la Concesión. 
Siendo la Carretera Panamericana Sur, tramo: Puente Pucusana – Cerro Azul –Ica una de las carreteras con mayor tránsito en el Perú, se tiene como objetivo la búsqueda de los más altos niveles de serviceabilidad, así como de calidad en la infraestructura.
El proyecto consiste en:
El Mantenimiento y Rehabilitación del tramo Puente Pucusana - Cerro Azul, de una longitud de 72.7 Km. Que actualmente es autopista 
La Construcción de la nueva autopista Cerro Azul-Ica (con una longitud de 149 Km.), que está prevista a realizarse en tres etapas. Incluye la construcción de *siete intercambios Viales* y Puentes sobre los seis Ríos atravesados por la nueva autopista. 
El Mantenimiento Rutinario, Preventivo y de Emergencia a lo largo de todo el Tramo, para mantener permanentemente la Carretera en óptimas condiciones para prestar el servicio a los usuarios. 
La mejora sustancial de la calidad del servicio ofrecida a lo largo del Tramo, mediante la implementación de teléfonos de emergencia, ambulancias, patrullaje, servicios higiénicos, auxilio mecánico y otros servicios de utilidad para los usuarios de la vía.
La autopista que se va a construir genera expectativas de crecimiento por desarrollo económico de las zonas de influencia (Chincha, Cañete y Pisco).
INICIO DE LA CONCESIÓN: el 20 de septiembre del 2005.
PLAZO DE LA CONCESIÓN: Se estima un plazo de hasta 30 años.

Bueno, acerca de los plazos de ejecución, estos están en la página del MTC, donde se darán cuenta que para que la construyan hasta Ica ciudad, serán 14 años, pero los peajes ya han subido (un montón) y hay mas de lo que la ley permite, de Ica a Lima que son algo mas de 300 Km hay 4 (CUATRO) peajes, cuando deben haber uno por c/100 Km. Imagínense. 
Actualmente las obras todavía no se ven, dicen que todavía están en la expropiación de terrenos. Hace 2 semanas fui en mi carro desde Ica a Lima y realmente la diferencia en el asfalto de la carretera concesionada y la que se encarga la Municipalidad de Lima se siente, desde Pucusana a Lima esta bien nivelada, con buen asafalto, realmante se nota la diferencia al manejar.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
COVIPeru compite directo con Telefonica por el premio "Peor concesion de la historia del Peru 1990-2006", 14 años para hacer 150 kms de autopista, es algo ridiculo, totalmente ridiculo.
La carretera no ha mejorado absolutamente nada... NADA! incluso un tiempo estuvo peor, el peaje a subido muchisimo y los telefonos SOS estan de adorno. En otros paises concesionan miles de kilometros o autopistas enteras, esta concesion es una burla.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Me sigo asombrando, qué bonitas urbanizaciones que tienen allá, se ve bien tal como está , no hacen falta edificios altos para tener una ciudad interesante


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Imanolsoliman said:


> ^^
> COVIPeru compite directo con Telefonica por el premio "Peor concesion de la historia del Peru 1990-2006", 14 años para hacer 150 kms de autopista, es algo ridiculo, totalmente ridiculo.
> La carretera no ha mejorado absolutamente nada... NADA! incluso un tiempo estuvo peor, el peaje a subido muchisimo y los telefonos SOS estan de adorno. En otros paises concesionan miles de kilometros o autopistas enteras, esta concesion es una burla.


Vas a tener que mandarles un mail a los de COVIPerú.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
En unos dias les hago llegar la invitacion .... pensaba nominar a unos cuantos mas, pero la verdad estos son los grandes favoritos.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueh, la cosa es que la autopista se construirá...tarde o temprano.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Una cajita de sorpresas Ica


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Eso de los 14 años para que el ganador de la concesion construya la autopista a Ica lo escuche y preocupa, durante el Gobierno del Presidente Belaunde al inaugurar el tramo hasta antes de Cerro Azul en 1983 su Ministro Chavez Belaunde proyectaba que para 1990 la autopista hiba a llegar a Nazca y decia que la meta era Arequipa su tierra antes del año 2000, que falta de decision del gobierno, igual ocurre con la empresa que gano la concesion de Huacho a Pativilca ya han pasado mas de cuatro años y nada de construir la via paralela. :mad2:


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Me sorprendió Ica con estas fotos, q bueno q hayas mostrados fotos de tu ciudad.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Excelente! Ojalá y pronto tengamos la autopista hacia Ica... Yo sólo he llegado hasta Chincha


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Más sobre la concesión:

Lima, ene. 26 (ANDINA).- El viceministro de Transportes, Sergio Bravo, aclaró que *el concesionario Consorcio Vial del Perú (Covi-Perú) está cumpliendo con invertir ocho millones de dólares al año para realizar obras de mantenimiento en la vía (72.7 kilómetros) y estableciendo una tarifa de peaje según la inversión hecha.*
Explicó que, *según el contrato, recién al tercer año de la concesión se iniciarán las obras mayores como construir nuevos tramos viales y ampliar los ya existentes, luego que el ministerio culmine el proceso de expropiación de algunos terrenos donde se harán las obras.*
"Hay obras que se están haciendo, basta que cada usuario vea en el límite de Pucusana y compare el servicio de la carretera que opera la Empresa Municipal de Peajes (Emape) antes de Pucusana con el servicio que brinda el concesionario y verá la diferencia total que hay en términos de mantenimiento de esas carreteras", manifestó.
En ese sentido, resumió que el incremento de peajes se está dando básicamente para cubrir las inversiones que se están haciendo para la operación y mantenimiento.
Señaló que *el peaje real que se aplica en la actualidad está en 5.5 nuevos soles y antes de la concesión estaba en 4.5 soles, lo que representa un alza de 25 por ciento aunque no es una cantidad exagerada con relación a las obras de mantenimiento que se está haciendo a la vía.*
"La Municipalidad de Lima Metropolitana cobra y recauda sumas importantes que equivalen al 50 por ciento de lo que se necesita para el mantenimiento de la Red Vial Nacional, pero las carreteras no están en buen estado; mientras que la concesión de la Red Vial N° 6 si tiene el mantenimiento adecuado", puntualizó.
*Covi-Perú planea invertir 228 millones de dólares en obras de la Red Vial N° 6, durante los 30 años de concesión.*


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Están muy buenas las zonas residenciales en Ica. Gracias por las fotos Alvaro.

PD: Ya pues no le den tan duro a Imanol.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Las zonas residenciales de Ica se ven muy elegantes y bien concebidas... me ha encantado este thread mas que los demàs... gracias!!


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Los iqueños tenemos buen gusto .


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Felicidades, se ve bien Ica en su parte residencial y como va hasta ahora creo q como ciudad mejorará aún más.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Se ven super tranquilas esas Urbs ,, chevre las fotos !!!!


----------

